

MIT students try to change the world with cellphones - nobody_nowhere
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2009/10/14/mit_program_looks_at_ways_to_change_the_world_using_cellphones/

======
cmoses
Check out the Moca website at www.mocamobile.org

Or follow us on twitter.com/mocamobile

------
jonaldomo
/me envious of this idea

~~~
cmoses
shoot me an email then to join the team--cmoses@mit.edu

always looking for developers and innovators.

-Chris

